# Good resort with cheap lodging during holidays?



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm shopping for a trip between Dec. 26th and Jan 2nd. Airfares are cheap but lodging is CRAZY! I'm wanting to take my 11year old son on two trips next year while he is off school. His b-day is the 20th and xmas 5 days later. I try to hook him up. I also take him during spring break. I'm looking for some motel6 stuff a free bus ride away from the lifts(I send his mom most of my cheddar and the rest goes for stuff like this).
Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Salt Lake City. They have bus service to the Cottonwood Canyons (Brighton, Solitude, Snowbird), and hotels are cheap in Salt Lake City. You'll probably want to mapquest the distance from where you are looking to stay to the resorts, but you should be able to find a reasonable place that is under 30 minutes away by car. You'll have to look into their bus service. It is frequent and I've seen plenty of people getting on it at the base of the canyons. This is really the only place that is going to give you a shot at what you are looking for. 

The other place you can look at is Ogden, Snobasin and Powder Mountain are close. Ogden is just about an hour North of Salt Lake. I don't think there is great bus service to those mountains but I could be wrong.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

*Slc*

Salt Lake City is definitely the place to go for what you're looking for. The airfare typically cost more to get to SLC than Denver, but the close proximity to 7 resorts, cheap lodging and UTA ski buses more than make up the difference. My son and I just went over the Easter weekend and it was a great experience. Stayed at the Days Inn South for $53/night, which had a fridge/microwave and 2 beds. Nothing fancy, but clean, cheap and close to the slopes.

Unfortunately, the ski buses had stopped running the weekend before, so we had to rent a car (a 4x4 sport ute, in case the roads got restricted...nothing worse than not making it to the mountain). Next time we plan to go a weekend earlier and stay in a hotel with free airport shuttle, then take the ski bus to the mountains. We'll save a couple hundred bucks.

Another possible great ski deal option-- Reno, Nevada. They often have great travel package deals to try to get gamblers in the door...$15/night mid-week lodging deals are not uncommon, plus cheap airfares. Mt. Rose is only about 25 minutes away (ski shuttle is only $5 R/T I believe with lift ticket). If you want to ride a bit further, there are FREE ski shuttles to Northstar and Squaw Valley (both Lake Tahoe world class resorts) that stop at all major casinos every morning. Nearly all casinos have free airport shuttles, too, so you can get by without a rental car.


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

I was thinking SLC as well. Never been to UT at all and I was kind of thinking about snowbird. Maybe stay in east Sandy or something. Can you purchase a public transportation pass for a week(that's what I did in Europe). In Florida, there isn't much of a public system.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

We rode the Canyons the first day (big mistake) and Brighton two days. I highly recommend Brighton-- variety of terrain, great parks, and 100% high speed access as well. It's a fun mountain that caters towards the local snowboarders (I loved the "snowboard hall of fame").

We seriously considered going to Snowbird for a day, but didn't...mostly because nearly the whole mountain is black and double diamonds (very few blues and greens). Plus, there's not very many high speed lifts. Sure, there's the gondola, but I've read that 20 minutes lift line wait times are common, especially during holidays.

Someone else want to give an opinion on Snowbird since I've never actually been there

As far as public transportation, get a Superpass for 4 SLC area resorts and free access to the TRAX light-rail and ski buses. The light-rail will get you around to shopping areas, restaurants, etc...just be aware that it doesn't go to the airport, so you'll need a hotel shuttle, cab, or city bus to get to your hotel. UPDATE: I called the SLC Visitors Bureau last month and I was told that the Superpass doesn't cover bus trips to/from the airport. I'm reading the website right now and it seems to imply that it covers ALL UTA buses. I even confirm a route from the airport to our hotel. I'm thinking I was told wrong info...I'd call UTA and verify.

Read more about the Superpass here--
Salt Lake Convention and Visitors Bureau


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

I finally talked with the Utah Visitors Bureau and UTA. Looks like only a couple city buses are covered by the Superpass. These buses stop at many hotels and will take you to the ski buses. See details below.

Reply from UTA--

Thank you for your recent comments/inquiry which you have submitted to our website Welcome to UTA The only buses that were part of the Superpass were route 72 and route 220 during ski season, ski buses and TRAX are covered. For schedule and map please visit our website at Riding UTA
If you would like assistance in planning a new trip or have any additional questions, you can contact UTA customer service by calling one of the numbers below.
Salt Lake Area: RIDE-UTA (743-3882)
In State Toll Free: 1-888- RIDE-UTA (743-3882) Outside of Utah:
801-RIDE-UTA (743-3882) Telephone communication for deaf/hearing impaired persons is available by dialing 711 (see note below)
Hours: Monday - Saturday, 6 A.M. - 7 P.M. Closed Sunday.


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for lookin' out. I've been checking out their website and learning how to search for routes. I've never been to UT and with so many great places, I was initially looking to cover a lot of resorts. I'm really thinking about the super 8/midvale that was mentioned in the snowbird thread. I started researching UTA to see how difficult it would be to get to ogden(would love to be able to check out powder mountain). That trip takes about 3.5hours with all of the changes. I looked at renting and suv and that is a lot of money(i've never rented a car before). I'm starting to think that maybe I just need to make two trips to utah. Spring seems hella cheap anywhere. If I could get a bunch of my friends together, anytime would be relatively inexpensive(split car rental, condo, etc.). I love the idea of a direct flight and being less than an hour away from the resorts. The other places i've been involved alot more. So I think I'm narrowing it down to stay in Midvale and do Brighton, Solitude, and Snowbird. What do you think? I've still yet to ask my ex. She might already have plans to take him to PA to hang out with relatives that he doesn't know.


----------

